# cutting tile



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

am i being called out?????? hahhaaaa You guys have no idea i am as sane as the guy sitting next to you:whistling


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

bluebird5 said:


> are you serious? man your work is amazing!! Howlong does it take you to carve one and cut the square out of the center of the big tile?


Thanks! :thumbsup:

Believe it or not, those didn't take that long, maybe a half hour per. Those are clipped corner 12 inchers, not cut out of the center, so not as amazing as you first thought.


----------



## charlesmd (Jan 18, 2008)

You would be a hell of a carpenter if you cut wood....Thats nice..


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

charlesmd said:


> You would be a hell of a carpenter if you cut wood....Thats nice..


yeah... I could carve a little grizzly bear out of a 6x6


----------

